# Who makes the money when you "upgrade" membership?



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I sure hope it is Snowolf and Killclimz, but I doubt it. So, why would anyone upgrade if our members somehow don't benefit?

They make money on Ads. This site costs fuck-all to run......

who is giving back here?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm curious as well. I just upgraded as the lifetime membership was 10 dollars, and I figured why not give a lil back. I spend so much time on here wasting my days away...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Vertical sports owns this forum and a bunch more. And Snowwolf is pretty much dead to this site after he nuked every thread he ever posted in, on his way off the forum.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I wondered why I did not see Snowolf around...anyone with the whole story? what happened?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Vertical sports owns this forum and a bunch more. And Snowwolf is pretty much dead to this site after he nuked every thread he ever posted in, on his way off the forum.


What happened? I knew he left but..more detail?


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Also didn't know Snowolf disappeared, but did notice I didn't see his posts anymore.

Sites like this cost more than you would think to run. The advertising revenue is better here than a lot of smaller forums I'm sure, but I've known friends who were paying $200 a month out of pocket easily to keep a forum up and running.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Good question. I have never given this much thought. 

Maybe that's why after 3 years I still have the basic membership. BA and a few other prolific posters also just have a basic membership. The VIP lounge section of this forum can't possibly that good, can it?

Makes you wonder who's benefitting here?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He decided to leave, though I don't agree with how he did it, it is what it is. I wish him the best with his current endeavors. 

The money goes towards keeping this forum running. It ain't a ton and the site itself isn't making anyone rich either. But it is sustaining itself which is nice. After being on a few forums that have since disappeared, it is nice having one that has a certain amount of stability and back end support.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> He decided to leave, though I don't agree with how he did it, it is what it is. I wish him the best with his current endeavors.
> 
> The money goes towards keeping this forum running. It ain't a ton and the site itself isn't making anyone rich either. But it is sustaining itself which is nice. After being on a few forums that have since disappeared, it is nice having one that has a certain amount of stability and back end support.



Didn't you ban him? The story sounds like a retarded power trip to me. 

Super sad douchebags, that shit never changes. you can spot them a mile away.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I most definitely did not ban him. He left on his own.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man I thought everyone knew the money from this site goes to the war torn country of Persia as it fights the evil Atlantisians. Jeez people get with it!


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Someone sent me a PM about an uncle I never knew I had. Turns out he was a Prince and left me a lot of money.. I just had to donate to the site in order to get the money. Still waiting on it though... any day now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Maybe that's why after 3 years I still have the basic membership. BA and a few other prolific posters also just have a basic membership. The VIP lounge section of this forum can't possibly that good, can it?


The VIP lounge doesn't do much, mostly because we don't have enough people in there. If you get a lifetime membership, 1) you no longer see ads, and 2) we'll change your title if you want.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> The VIP lounge doesn't do much, mostly because we don't have enough people in there. If you get a lifetime membership, 1) you no longer see ads, and 2) we'll change your title if you want.


That's not entirely true... We get to see what pout considers porn...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> The VIP lounge doesn't do much, mostly because we don't have enough people in there. If you get a lifetime membership, 1) you no longer see ads, and 2) we'll change your title if you want.


I would like to be known as "SuperMember". (There's a double entendre!)
Can you change my title to that?

Actually, what is my current title?:icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

greydragon said:


> actually, what is my current title?:icon_scratch:


"-lifetime member-"


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> "-lifetime member-"


Oh.
You mean I can change that?

Heck, that alone is worth the price of the lifetime membership!:thumbsup:

Donutz, I"ll get back to you on a new title.
(Maybe something other than SuperMember...:laugh

Edit: Whoops, I see you already changed it.
Do I get a second chance now that I know what I'm changing?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GD is bucking for the title "jetfalcon"...
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> GD is bucking for the title "jetfalcon"...
> :yahoo::yahoo:


Ouch.
I can't be that bad!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I hear a lot about jetfalcon. I must have joined after he left. How can I research and play a little catch up????


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there any way to get Snowolf's posts back?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I hear a lot about jetfalcon. I must have joined after he left. How can I research and play a little catch up????


Think DCSnow x 10.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Think DCSnow x 10.


I see. So it's either him or easily comparable? 

I'm still learning.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

oldmate said:


> Is there any way to get Snowolf's posts back?


They'd have to reload a previously saved version of the forum and all the new posts would then be lost.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

bseracka said:


> They'd have to reload a previously saved version of the forum and all the new posts would then be lost.


Do a copy/paste?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

oldmate said:


> Do a copy/paste?


Don't worry, I'm already re-doing all the informational/video lesson snowboard posts that got deleted when Snowolf left. I wanted to update them, format them better and make them downloadable anyway, so it's a chance to make them better than before.

Killclimbz said he'd sticky it once I re-do all the guides/lessons, so it's no big deal, we'll make the resources better than they were before.

Will look at getting a lot of that done next month, then also do a full set of riding tutorial videos for the forum this coming season once the snow starts falling.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

While I am certain that snowolf hates my guts (for some real shit I said that most people were thinking) I actually think he is a really good guy.

He just lost the plot when it comes to this forum which I think was a direct result of allowing the internet to become too influential in his life. Could have happened to anyone IMO and Im sure his life is better without the headfuck that im certain this forum had become for him.

Like a politician who has unquestionable power, they often lose touch with the masses and end up going out in a screaming heap.

Just like you shouldnt hate a reformed addict for their shady past, I believe we shouldnt hate on snowolf and I for one would welcome him back IF AND WHEN he decides to swallow his pride and accept responsibility for some of the completely fucked up shit he did lol.
We could all have a good laugh and move on with things. IMO the ability to admit guilt/blame and move on is a sign of a strong person.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I assume that Snowolf is busy enough running his new website and won't be back, but you never know.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> While I am certain that snowolf hates my guts (for some real shit I said that most people were thinking) I actually think he is a really good guy.
> 
> He just lost the plot when it comes to this forum which I think was a direct result of allowing the internet to become too influential in his life. Could have happened to anyone IMO and Im sure his life is better without the headfuck that im certain this forum had become for him.
> 
> ...


+1, well said.



GreyDragon said:


> I assume that Snowolf is busy enough running his new website and won't be back, but you never know.


Not much activity on his website...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

ETM said:


> While I am certain that snowolf hates my guts (for some real shit I said that most people were thinking) I actually think he is a really good guy.
> 
> He just lost the plot when it comes to this forum which I think was a direct result of allowing the internet to become too influential in his life. Could have happened to anyone IMO and Im sure his life is better without the headfuck that im certain this forum had become for him.
> 
> ...


I would like to hear what in Your opinion was the "completely fucked up shit" that he did? I missed seeing it.

Ganging up on a person(s), then saying how welcome they would be with them back, to make it look like you are "good", is some pretty fucked up 7th grade shit.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> I would like to hear what in Your opinion was the "completely fucked up shit" that he did? I missed seeing it.
> 
> Ganging up on a person(s), then saying how welcome they would be with them back, to make it look like you are "good", is some pretty fucked up 7th grade shit.


Who cares? It's dumb internet drama that happened in the past.

You can't be THAT interested in it...can you? :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Who cares? It's dumb internet drama that happened in the past.
> 
> You can't be THAT interested in it...can you? :dunno:


Yes, let's drop this please. 

I am tired of it being brought back up. A lot of the blame lies at my foot for how it went down. 

Sick-pow, if you had of been participating on the forum you would have seen what went down. Sorry you missed it, but we are just not going to go over it again because you weren't there. It's done. 

Needless to say, SW decided to leave after the events. Some didn't like how that went down. End of story.

No need to talk about someone who does not want to be part of this forum anymore. Let him be.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Yes, let's drop this please.
> 
> I am tired of it being brought back up. A lot of the blame lies at my foot for how it went down.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Sorry I got suckered into responding to this - just deleted my post.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> I sure hope it is Snowolf and Killclimz, but I doubt it. So, why would anyone upgrade if our members somehow don't benefit?


Who's Snowolf?!? 



AcroPhile said:


> The VIP lounge section of this forum can't possibly that good, can it?


You'll never know unless you pay up!



The Deacon said:


> That's not entirely true... We get to see what pout considers porn...


DAMN DAMN DAMN! Blast... You know others are free to post *ahem* artistic shots in there too.



Sick-Pow said:


> I would like to hear what in Your opinion was the "completely fucked up shit" that he did? I missed seeing it.












The only way to save this thread now is...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ....The only way to save this thread now is...


This????


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> This????


Exactly! I knew you'd come through...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I am interested in the Poutanen VIP posts. Might have to pay up 0_0


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> I am interested in the Poutanen VIP posts. Might have to pay up 0_0


If we have enough people pay up, I'll have to post a "best of" collection. I'm limited to what is postable in there (I think it has to be somewhat safe) but I could post up some good stuff! :yahoo:

Sorry Neni and the rest of the girls, I haven't built up a collection of half naked men yet, so don't have anything to post up for you...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Exactly! I knew you'd come through...





HEY!!!! I got that very same drunk chick!!!! You shop @ "Drunk Chicks 'R' Us" too? :eusa_clap:









This one I got cheap,..


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yes, let's drop this please.
> 
> I am tired of it being brought back up. A lot of the blame lies at my foot for how it went down.
> 
> ...


that is funny, just wait until someone actually posts what happened, and you will lock this thread because it will bring up your own fuck ups? Damn.

Oh well, this forum will be relegated to flashes of good shit, constant regurgitated advice over and over and over, and mostly you grown men abusing each other and acting like 6th graders....awesome.:blink:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> awesome.:blink:


Eh? What? YEAH!




























*LONG LIVE WINTER!*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> that is funny, just wait until someone actually posts what happened, and you will lock this thread because it will bring up your own fuck ups? Damn.
> 
> Oh well, this forum will be relegated to flashes of good shit, constant regurgitated advice over and over and over, and mostly you grown men abusing each other and acting like 6th graders....awesome.:blink:


Hey pot, kettle over here...

You know there is a search function on the forum. Sorry I am not going to go through and find it for you. I am sure your kid can show you how to do it. 

All the info is out there.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> that is funny, just wait until someone actually posts what happened, and you will lock this thread because it will bring up your own fuck ups? Damn.
> 
> Oh well, this forum will be relegated to flashes of good shit, constant regurgitated advice over and over and over, and mostly you grown men abusing each other and acting like 6th graders....awesome.:blink:


He's saying that not because he's hiding something, but because this exact same conversation has been happening over and over and over again with other people who missed the drama.

It gets old after awhile and people get tired of repeating the same entire story over and over again for every single member that happened to be away from the forum at the time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jed said:


> He's saying that not because he's hiding something, but because this exact same conversation has been happening over and over and over again with other people who missed the drama.
> 
> It gets old after awhile and people get tired of repeating the same entire story over and over again for every single member that happened to be away from the forum at the time.


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe we should just have a stickied "Snowolf is gone and here's the cliff notes" thread :laugh:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

KillClimbz do you really think running around waving your arms saying "nothing to see here move along!" Is an effective tactic? I like this site but sometimes you guys get a little petulant. Not trying to start shit but mods are
Supposed to be above this shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> KillClimbz do you really think running around waving your arms saying "nothing to see here move along!" Is an effective tactic? I like this site but sometimes you guys get a little petulant. Not trying to start shit but mods are Supposed to be above this shit.


You've got to be kidding me. So what is the right thing to do? Keep talking and talking and talking about it? It's over, done, period. The mods don't keep bringing things up, so why does the rest of the group?

GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON WITH THE PURPOSE OF THE FORUM!

Yoga pants...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> KillClimbz do you really think running around waving your arms saying "nothing to see here move along!" Is an effective tactic? I like this site but sometimes you guys get a little petulant. Not trying to start shit but mods are
> Supposed to be above this shit.


What do you suggest I do? I already said you can search the forum and find the info. Do I need to re hash the same shit over and over and over again? When it is already out there?

I asked people to drop it. Feelings were hurt. Do you have something new to add to this that I am unaware of? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> KillClimbz do you really think running around waving your arms saying "nothing to see here move along!" Is an effective tactic? I like this site but sometimes you guys get a little petulant. Not trying to start shit but mods are
> Supposed to be above this shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What are you on about? This topic has been discussed in extreme detail in every previous thread already.

They let it run pretty far the first 500 times we've had this exact same thread come up. It's not like this is some brand new topic he's trying to bury.

Do we really have to go through 10 pages of the exact same questions, statements and conclusions again? That seems rather pointless.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> You've got to be kidding me. So what is the right thing to do? Keep talking and talking and talking about it? It's over, done, period. The mods don't keep bringing things up, so why does the rest of the group?
> 
> GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON WITH THE PURPOSE OF THE FORUM!
> 
> *Yoga pants...*


+100!!!

Pout, I'm at work, can't post pics from this phone. Besides I'm on the road in 10! You'll have to step up! Cumon man! We all know you can do it!
We're counting on you to end this shit!  :laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The issues that caused the ordeal in the first place, have they been addressed or do they continue to happen? And usually if something isn't relevant then it stays in the past. Obviously there are unresolved issues.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I like this forum, I think it helped me tremendously since I started snowboarding, and now in my 4th season, I'm only looking to improve... 

Snowolf had some good advice for us novices, and I'm sure some people will miss him, me included, but all this drama is not worth fucking up a community we have on this forum, let it go people, WINTER IS COMING... 

I actually don't even know what happened and I don't care, it's the internet, not real life... Just ask yourself next time you have an argument with someone over a post, will this matter 5 days from now, if you know you answer, then let it go, find some snow and shut up.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't really care about any of the snowolf drama, but some of his posts were excellent, and very helpful. I'm glad many of the tutorials will be resurrected from the dead.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> The issues that caused the ordeal in the first place, have they been addressed or do they continue to happen? And usually if something isn't relevant then it stays in the past. Obviously there are unresolved issues.


I'll quote Snowolf as he said it best:

"This forum is not a democracy. Don't like it? Leave."

By picking at the wound you (and others) ARE part of the problem...

GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> The issues that caused the ordeal in the first place, have they been addressed or do they continue to happen? And usually if something isn't relevant then it stays in the past. Obviously there are unresolved issues.


You're jumping to bad conclusions without knowing what happened and honestly I don't even know why you're trying to pick at this when it really was finished a long time ago.

Here's what happened if you must know:

1) Drama happened
2) It ended and was resolved
3) Snowolf left afterwards and it was discussed at length

This is why it keeps getting brought up over and over:

1) Random_poster1_who_missed_the_drama:

"Oh what happened to Snowolf?"

2) <insert 10 page thread on discussing drama and snowolf departure in detail again>

3) Random_poster2_who_missed_the_drama:

"Oh what happened to Snowolf?"

4) <repeat thread with the exact same points, questions and statements by different people who don't realize it's been said already>

Repeat steps 3 and 4 for every time someone asks what happened to Snowolf and you can understand why people are a little sick of this.

Can we just let this die already? If you're that curious, use the search function to find the old threads.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just go to Snowolf's new website and ask him what happened yourself.
You can ask him what caused him to leave, and why he nuked all his posts when he left.

I'm guessing you'll get the same answer from him: "I don't want to go into it. It's over"
But you never know...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I'll quote Snowolf as he said it best:
> 
> "This forum is not a democracy. Don't like it? Leave."
> 
> ...


First off I am not picking at any wound but rather interested in the solution or action taken to prevent further "drama". And if its a wound and not healed by now then I would say that speaks for itself. The last thing I want to do is beat a dead horse. But in my short time on this forum I have seen some really messed up shit involving how senior members treat others and get away with it. I'm not pointing fingers or trying to go down that road but its not something people should turn they're heads from. And NOOOOO I am not butt hurt, this is just how I type or convey my perspective through a keyboard...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> First off I am not picking at any wound but rather interested in the solution or action taken to prevent further "drama". And if its a wound and not healed by now then I would say that speaks for itself. The last thing I want to do is beat a dead horse. But in my short time on this forum I have seen some really messed up shit involving how senior members treat others and get away with it. I'm not pointing fingers or trying to go down that road but its not something people should turn they're heads from. And NOOOOO I am not butt hurt, this is just how I type or convey my perspective through a keyboard...


Oh. It makes sense now.

You're basically trying to turn this thread into a thread about your issues that have nothing to do with this thread.

Go start a new thread for your own drama.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jed said:


> Oh. It makes sense now.
> 
> You're basically trying to turn this thread into a thread about your issues that have nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Go start a new thread for your own drama.


Actually no. I'm not worried about myself what so ever. I understand clearly the issues I had and would like to leave them where they happened but I know certain people will start saying stupid crap at me. I'll call that preventative statements.

I will give you an example. Since you would like to be condescending rather then understanding.
-- How the members are treating DCsnow... 
They follow him and dog him out and trash every thread and every post. Now I understand that he is often wrong and overzealous and possibly annoying but do you think it is appropriate in the maner they go about it. He's a kid trying to learn and trying to help thought he is doing it in the wrong way. 
Why is it so hard for you guys to help him rather then get upset and start attacking him? Do you think that is the proper way to handle it. People get too much enjoyment out of trashing that kid. 
Its not like he goes around trying to trash talk everyone and start fights. He just needs some help.

But yea its all about me


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Actually no. I'm not worried about myself what so ever. I understand clearly the issues I had and would like to leave them where they happened but I know certain people will start saying stupid crap at me. I'll call that preventative statements.
> 
> I will give you an example. Since you would like to be condescending rather then understanding.
> -- How the members are treating DCsnow...
> ...


That has nothing to do with Snowolf or the previous drama and couldn't be further from what the original drama was even about.

Make it's own thread and stop trying to tag it along to this thread just because you have a random issue you want to bring up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jed said:


> Oh. It makes sense now.
> 
> You're basically trying to turn this thread into a thread about your issues that have nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Go start a new thread for your own drama.


That's why I still have the whiny little fuck on ignore but you guys insist on quoting him!  :dunno:

He boards 10 days out of the year, claimed he "Wasn't" claiming to be an authority on snowboarding, yet seems to have an opinion and something to say on ALL THINGS snowboarding!!!!! Fuck! I was a member for a year before I had the number of posts he & DCblow have in only a month!!! :blink:

Happy now M2N? Now it 's about YOUR DRAMA and how mean we are! Go 
We can stop beating the dead SW horse, and go back to beating on you! Seems to be what u want! You keep sticking your dick out just ASKING for someone to step on it????

check some of the newbs who've posted recently who opened with a well written introduction, a sense of humour and respect for the community here *as it exists!*
(...not as you think it should exist with your constant whiny moralizing!) and just look at the welcome THEY got!!!!

If nothing else, maybe after this rant, Kilz will lock the thread and we can get back to bitching about "When's it gonna SNOW!!!! 

M2n,... STFU! :huh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> That's why I still have the whiny little fuck on ignore but you guys insist on quoting him!  :dunno:
> 
> He boards 10 days out of the year, claimed he "Wasn't" claiming to be an authority on snowboarding, yet seems to have an opinion and something to say on ALL THINGS snowboarding!!!!! Fuck! I was a member for a year before I had the number of posts he & DCblow have in only a month!!! :blink:
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna reply to single bit of non sense you just stated. And all you do is keep telling me what I should do. Back the fuck off chumps


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> What do you suggest I do? I already said you can search the forum and find the info. Do I need to re hash the same shit over and over and over again? When it is already out there?
> 
> I asked people to drop it. Feelings were hurt. Do you have something new to add to this that I am unaware of? Please enlighten me.


I was here and witnessed what happened. But if people ask, just answer. If people repeatedly ask, why not make a sticky? Or provide the search link. Instead of yelling at people to stfu.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap: :laugh:
Lalallalallalalalalalal! (...In 3rd grade sing-song voice!) M2n,
I can't hear you! Got u on ignoo-ore!!!:yahoo:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap: :laugh:
> Lalallalallalalalalalal! (...In 3rd grade sing-song voice!)
> I can't hear you! Got u on ignore!!!:yahoo:


Yes and that's how you handle yourself. Like a damn child...


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Yes and that's how you handle yourself. Like a damn child...


What part of start your own thread for your drama do you not understand? Go hit the create thread button and fill in a title and copy and paste your post earlier and presto, you have your own drama thread.

I don't think it'll end well for you, but at least you won't be bumping this ridiculous thread.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Honestly I don't give a shit, I'm over it. So when's it gonna snow?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> That's why I still have the whiny little fuck on ignore but you guys insist on quoting him!  :dunno:
> 
> He boards 10 days out of the year, claimed he "Wasn't" claiming to be an authority on snowboarding, yet seems to have an opinion and something to say on ALL THINGS snowboarding!!!!! Fuck! I was a member for a year before I had the number of posts he & DCblow have in only a month!!! :blink:
> 
> ...


Who the fuck are you to tell *anyone* here to shut the fuck up?

The only thing you contribute to this forum is degrading photos of women and perversion in every post you possibly can. Shit, I've spoken about it to others off-site and everyone one of them said the same thing about you and another member. You even go as far to say "respect for the community". Really, think you're respecting women here with your constant bullshit? What a fucking joke.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jed said:


> What part of start your own thread for your drama do you not understand? Go hit the create thread button and fill in a title and copy and paste your post earlier and presto, you have your own drama thread.
> 
> I don't think it'll end well for you, but at least you won't be bumping this ridiculous thread.


You obviously have an issue with me as well because you sure don't mind by-passing all the other crap and focus on me, that's fine. I'm not trying to have drama or start it. But you've made you're point and I see now where you stand.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I was here and witnessed what happened. But if people ask, just answer. If people repeatedly ask, why not make a sticky? Or provide the search link. Instead of yelling at people to stfu.



Where did I tell people to stfu? I asked it to be dropped. 

I am not going to provide a search link. If a person is that interested in finding it, they can do it themselves. Everyone who asks me to provide the info that is already there, is basically telling me "fuck you do it for me". Sorry, I am an admin, not a librarian. It must not be that important to know if you can't do a simple search to figure it out.

It's all there. They just have to learn to use the forum.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> You obviously have an issue with me as well because you sure don't mind by-passing all the other crap and focus on me, that's fine. I'm not trying to have drama or start it. But you've made you're point and I see now where you stand.


No my issue is you're trying to tag your issue to a thread that has nothing to do with it and you know very well it will start drama as it already has.

If you want drama, at least stick to your own thread with the right topic. At least the other guys were staying semi on topic, your issue with attitudes and people being harsh has nothing to do with the Snowolf drama.

Heck, I'm probably one of the few senior posters here who will disagree with you, but be fairly civil and non abusive about it, but you're still acting like a 10 year old and refusing to just start your own thread.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Back on topic .. You guys will change my tag thingy! Now if only I had a good idea for one. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Calm down or I close the thread.

For fuck sake.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Calm down or I close the thread.
> 
> For fuck sake.


Ok, I'll just keep my title as it is


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> Ok, I'll just keep my title as it is


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jed said:


> No my issue is you're trying to tag your issue to a thread that has nothing to do with it and you know very well it will start drama as it already has.
> 
> If you want drama, at least stick to your own thread with the right topic. At least the other guys were staying semi on topic, your issue with attitudes and people being harsh has nothing to do with the Snowolf drama.
> 
> Heck, I'm probably one of the few senior posters here who will disagree with you, but be fairly civil and non abusive about it, but you're still acting like a 10 year old and refusing to just start your own thread.


Ok to stay on topic. No calling names and belittling. On top of other information I've been given, half of the threads I looked up when searching Snow wolf were tons of arguing and fighting and people teaming up on the bash fest. So I say this because in my original post I was linking similar behavior between the practices then and now and if there has been action taken to prevent more of this abuse. I'm not trying to dig shit up to cause drama but rather find a solution to ending it. That's all


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you guys sure that it isn't snowing outside?
It must be December because clearly "Festivus" has begun, with the ritual of the "Airing of the Grievances".:laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Also, just to answer m2m's question (NOT to stir drama), snowolf's deal was a set of issues completely unrelated to the issues that you are concerned with. As Killz said, just search his name and do some reading and you'll be able to figure out what went down. People are tired of talking about it, and if you look at it, you see many of the same rough responses to a person asking "what board should I buy" in four different threads at the same time. 


TITLES FOR EVERYONE!


Edit: I see you did a bit of that while I was typing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Bparmz said:


> I like turtles.


No you don't, you know what you did. We all do.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> No you don't, you know what you did. We all do.


Purple. Because aliens don't wear hats.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Bparmz said:


> Purple. Because aliens don't wear hats.


Exactly A+


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Are you guys sure that it isn't snowing outside?
> It must be December because clearly "Festivus" has begun, with the ritual of the "Airing of the Grievances".:laugh:


No, it's off season. If you watch this forum you'll see we all get angrier and angrier the longer we go without snow. It's like a smoker at work who is waiting for that 15 minute break.

Now then, to completely derail this thread, how bout that last episode of breaking bad?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Ok to stay on topic. No calling names and belittling. On top of other information I've been given, half of the threads I looked up when searching Snow wolf were tons of arguing and fighting and people teaming up on the bash fest. So I say this because in my original post I was linking similar behavior between the practices then and now and if there has been action taken to prevent more of this abuse. *I'm not trying to dig shit up to cause drama but rather find a solution to ending it.* That's all


The solution is very simple: Stop digging and bringing this shit up. It is over.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> Exactly A+


Yeah. I walked in through an "Exit Only" door once because I'm a wild stallion that can't be tamed.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

FWIW, I've learned a lot here, I've gained skill just by reading.
Plus, without being on here I wouldn't have ever known what Festivus is.




Oh, and tats aren't really my style, but here's one someone may appreciate...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OK, at the risk of stirring things up, let me try to explain a few things.

First, SW didn't explain his departure so any conjecture as to reasons is just that. However, it's a fair bet that he took the Never Summer meltdown pretty personally. That and a couple of fairly acrimonious unrelated threads and my guess is he just had enough. He deleted his posts because the whole teaching thing is his business and I guess he didn't want to leave a bunch of "free lessons" behind. I doubt he realized it would delete so many threads entirely.

As to senior members dumping on junior members... I've seen junior members get dumped on, I've seen senior members get dumped on. There are more junior members getting dumped on because of a sampling bias. Members who get dumped on a lot mostly don't hang around to become senior members. There have been a few who wouldn't clean up their act and wouldn't quit, but they've been a minority. There've also been a fair number of members who started out as total PITAs and got dumped on, then figured it out and have since become well-accepted contributing members.

The main reason junior members run afoul of BA and Shred and such like (they aren't the only ones, just the most well-known) is because juniors don't know better than to take the bait. If you laugh it off and move on, you'll be fine. But if you take it personally and respond, you get into a flame-fest that you just. can't. win. You have a better chance of falling upwards to the moon.

As to why we let it continue, we just don't want this to be an overly-controlled black-tie-only button-down miss-manners-style forum where you talk about snowboarding and _only_ snowboarding. As I keep saying, this is a community. And like a bunch of friends at the bar, there's going to be some trash-talking. Honestly I think if we did it the other way this forum would probably die.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Who the fuck are you to tell *anyone* here to shut the fuck up?
> 
> The only thing you contribute to this forum is degrading photos of women and perversion in every post you possibly can. Shit, I've spoken about it to others off-site and everyone one of them said the same thing about you and another member. You even go as far to say "respect for the community". Really, think you're respecting women here with your constant bullshit? What a fucking joke.


Luv u 2 sweety! Xoxoxo! Funny shit from a guy with the handle "*Deviant*!" Lol!!!

M2n is a whiny bitchy moralizing fuck and most here know it! Kilz never told anyone to STFU! I did! Whiny bitch is diggin his dick in on a subject that was dead and over 8-9 months before he showed up telling everyone here how to act! He knows NOTHING about the circumstances that percipitated that row!

He's just using it to make his whiny point about what dicks we are! Fuck him!

If he doesn't like the attitude here, he's been invited to leave! 

Fuck! I'll gladly take a time out ban at this point just to get this bs thread locked down and put an end this mf fucked up shit!!!!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Luv u 2 sweety! Xoxoxo! Funny shit from a guy with the handle "*Deviant*!" Lol!!!
> 
> M2n is a whiny bitchy moralizing fuck and most here know it! Kilz never told anyone to STFU! I did! Whiny bitch is diggin his dick in on a subject that was dead and over 8-9 months before he showed up telling everyone here how to act! He knows NOTHING about the circumstances that percipitated that row!
> 
> ...


I can go on a long fact full rant about you and your pathetic ways but I believe everyone already knows. No need in wasting my time on someone so pathetic. 


And thanks donutz for sharing with me.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

:blowup::blowup::blowup: Holy shit, did this thread blow up/get hijacked. Can't say that I didn't see this coming the second the "SW"word got mentioned. Seriously, how many times did same exact scenario play out on all sorts of other threads here over the past few months.

Can we just get back to posting pictures of barley clothed women, preferably on snowboards? I'm pretty sure we can all agree (well, almost) that's way better than talking about SW shit. 

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Some people need to find a summer hobby to blow off some steam. It will start snowing in a month or two.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hey pot, kettle over here...
> 
> You know there is a search function on the forum. Sorry I am not going to go through and find it for you. I am sure your kid can show you how to do it.
> 
> All the info is out there.


Dude, mentioning peoples children, whom I have never mentioned, is abuse. You are fucked.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

NoOtherOptions said:


> KillClimbz do you really think running around waving your arms saying "nothing to see here move along!" Is an effective tactic? I like this site but sometimes you guys get a little petulant. Not trying to start shit but mods are
> Supposed to be above this shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is correct, and Killclimz is so fucked it is scary.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Who the fuck are you.....


I gotta B _Meeeee!!!!!_ I gotta B _Meeeeee!!!!!_ What else can I _beeee_ but who _Eye-Yaaam!!!!_ :bowdown:

...Just 4 U! 











AcroPhile said:


> ....Can we just get back to posting pictures of barley clothed women, preferably on snowboards? I'm pretty sure we can all agree (well, almost) that's way better than talking about SW shit.
> 
> But that's just my 2 cents.


Ask! and ye shall,....  
















...and finally, for U know Who!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck it I'm going to objectify some dudes and you can all cry about it!





































Now can we all agree, if you want to know something to look it up? If it doesn't concern you don't make it concern you cause you have issues? And that the Internet is a creepy place.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And on those notes we say good night. Yeesh. We'd better get snow soon....


----------

